# Algae plant dip



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

yep, search for bleach dip. I never do it so can't tell you the specifics, but it's in here.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

5% bleach solution dip for 1 minute, rinse well. works for anubias, i don't have the courage to try on different plants.


----------



## Bulldog321 (Aug 9, 2007)

Search the threads for hydrogen peroxide dip. I dipped some Mondo grass which had GSA and thread algae in 1:1 solution of H202 and water for about 5 minutes. The thread algae has turned pink and is falling off and the GSA has disappeared.

However, I'm not sure how safe it is for other plants. I read on this forum that Mondo grass is not a true aquatic plant and so I figured might as well test it on something that won't be in my tank for very long.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Be very careful if you decide to do a bleach dip. Generally speaking, if a plant _looks_ delicate, it won't tolerate a bleach dip very well. For instance, HM (_Hemianthus micranthemoides_ aka "Pearlweed,) will just about melt. Don't ask me how I know this :hihi: .


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

And there are plants that will melt with H2O2. Anacharis, pellia, riccia to name a few.


----------



## Carissa (Aug 19, 2007)

Removing any leaves with lots of algae would be good too. I think preventing algae by preventing the spread from one tank to another is pretty much hopeless. It'll get in there. Better to make conditions so great for the plants that algae can't compete.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats what Im trying to do is just get a mad mass of plants going in there to out do the algae. But there is some plants that I really love in my other tank that I want to move them over. I have been doing some reading about the 
H2O2 treatment in tank but not a dip. I belive im going to try the one that bulldog gave me and see if that works on some others first. But if anyone knows anything else or a better way please let me know.


----------



## Bulldog321 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is a link to some info on hydrogen peroxide treatment. Also, at the bottom of this article there is a link to another good article.

Good luck, please let us know how it turns out.

http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I will be making the big change over this weekend. I will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I found a great link that has to do with H2O2. It goes it to it about when it breaks down and how to dip plants.
http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/H2O2


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

my HC melted because of H2O2. the algae are gone but after 2 weeks they're back. as last resort use is ok but treating the cause is better.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

My cause was from playing with my ferts and new lighting. Now that I have things figured out I go and get a new tank. Im upping from a 60 to a 90gal.


----------

